# Guinea Pigs



## LisaA2006 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi,

I have a couple of questions with regards to Guinea Pigs I was hoping someone could help with!

I have a daughter who's 6 and would love a Guinea Pig, at the moment she is working on a Rewards Chart the nearer she is to completing it the sooner she can have one! We have a garden so they will have plenty of grass to run around on etc, but my problem is what to do with them during the winter months. We have a small garden shed which has the usual lawnmowers etc in we don't have a garage the only other thing we have is the girls plastic playhouse which I don't suppose would be any good during the winter! I don't really like the idea of bringing them into the house, because of the potential smell and the only place we have is putting them in the dinning room (not great when eating!!!) or we have an under-stairs cupboard!

Any advice would be great, wanted to know all the facts etc before committing to buying one for her! Also best to get one or two?

Thanks, Lisa


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

always best to get 2 they are very social animals

also guinea pigs are best as indoor animals, they are not native to this country and do not cope well with the climate, in hot summer months they are prone to heat stroke, and in the winter can freeze

if you can not house them inside, then you can house them in a shed

also, no animals smells as long as you clean them out, if you are scared about them starttng to smell, just clean them twice a week rather then once a week


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

13 guinea pigs here and no smells aslong as they are cleaned out twice a week. Personaly I'd never have a guinea pig outside or rehome one to someone keeping them outdoors but that's just me. They interact with us as much as the dogs do because they love humans


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I keep outdoor piggies and always have done as I just do not like them indoors. My current pair live in the shed all year round in a 5.3ft hutch, and do very well. Plenty hay and snugglesafe pads keep them warm in the winter, and honestly, sheds are ideal  You can keep them outside as long as they are out from the summer to develop a thick coat before winter comes.

They make great pets, and should be kept in pairs or groups, they are very social little animals that love to chatter to you and to each other.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

We have 13 piggies, 8 in large wooden hutches in a large shed and five inside piggies who live in my kitchen extension. 

They are lovely animals who don't smell as long as you clean them once or twice a week. If you are having an inside piggy which will get lots of attention then one would be okay in my opinion as if you have two you will need a lot larger cage. I keep my single piggies in Savic Nero 3's and they are fine. They are easy cages to clean too. If you are going to put them in a shed you will need a wooden hutch around 5ft long for two piggies and you will need two if they are going to live in a shed as they do need company. Two females from the same litter or cage would probably be best as males can fight when mature although not always but that's what I've found from past experiences and I've had guinea pigs for over 30 years now.

They do need hay though as an essential part of their diet as well as a good dried guinea pig food. Hay is most important though as it's around 80% of their diet and they also need it to keep warm too.


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

We keep ours in a big garden shed with windows and we also have a huge enclosure for them to come in and out of their hutches when the weather gets warmer. I would def reccommend two or more as they are very social animals and snuggle together to keep warm. You will need to handle them as much as you can to keep them tame too. If you get lots you wont need a lawnmower as they will keep it short for you and its free food!.:thumbup:
They also love tunnels and anything they can easily climb in and out of.
Fresh water everyday, dry food with added vit c, Hay for munching and barley straw for bedding. They love broccoli, celery , apples, carrots and tomato!. I would never buy food and bedding from a pet shop as it will get expensive try and find your local farm shop and you will save the pennies.
Short haired types are easier to maintain some longer haired breeds will need grooming not recommended for beginners. I think thats everything!!! Enjoy they are fantastic


----------



## dazie (Jun 17, 2008)

Guinea pigs can be kept out doors or indoors but I always recomend a shed for the winter months with plenty of hay and a warm cover over the top of the hutch like a duvet, sleeping bag or some thing. You can also buy or make (depending on how good you are with sewing) some cuddle cups to give them extra warmth and there are things like snuggle safe heat pads too which stay warm all night and pigs can sleep on them. 

If you get guineas now then they really would need to be kept indoors as its far too cold to pop them outside unless they are already used to it. I can recommend lots of guinea rescues that have pigs in older and younger and they will give you some great housing advice too.

I have a heated shed for my guineas which works well for us, but I do understand that not everyone can do that. I also have guineas indoors from time to time (like now) and they really aren't that smelly, I think its all about the bedding you choose.


----------



## madmare (Aug 15, 2009)

Our pigs live indoors and don't smell at all.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

madmare said:


> Our pigs live indoors and don't smell at all.


Oh wow!!! What lucky piggies!!

Agreed I have two boars with no smell!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

piggys make lovely indoor pets, they are so much more confident and comfortable around humans. 

They are not particularly noisy and it only takes a minute to clean them out on a daily basis, just a quick sweep with a dust pan and brush and a weekly sprits with some disinfectant. 

As shown they are great on fabrics ie towels etc its much better for their respiratory system than wood shavings. 

The only thing i would warn you is hay can be a little messy but if you only put it in their boxes/hiding holes it'll be fine. 

You can buy 4 ft indoor cages quiet reasonably which would be the minimum size I would suggest for 2. They would then need daily exercise/free range of a room. 

Finally please rescue a pair of piggys please dont go to the dreaded pets at home! This way you can ensure your daughter gets a pair that like being held and are sociable with humans, and wont nip her


----------

